
Facebook and Microsoft are building a trans-Atlantic data cable - taylorbuley
http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/26/facebook-microsoft-marea-atlantic-data-cable/
======
2close4comfort
Imagine the kind of traffic they can sniff thru to generate ad traffic now at
160 Tbps! GO FB!

